# Architect to Inspector/Plan Reviewer



## mp25 (Jun 3, 2016)

So currently i am an architect and have been working in the field for about 10 years. I enjoy what i am do and am a much more technical than creative person. Recently i have taken some evening building code classes at a community college taught by a building official, and thought id explore the possibility of getting into that field. So far i got my residential mechanical and residential electrical inspector certs and going to be testing this month for residential building and residential plumbing. 

I think i would prefer to do plan review, as opposed to field inspections, but most of the municipalities around me, are the size where they don't have dedicated plan reviewers... (or those that do, there are no job openings currently).

Has anyone here changed fields like I am planning on doing? What are your thoughts on it? One major reason for doing this would be to reduce my commute time in half. Recently my work has become very stressful, and i am exploring other options.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

Well you are in a position where you can always jump back to what you are doing now.
So that is a plus

Maybe try it and see.

You may get hired as an inspector and than volunteer to do plan review. Which might bump you to full time review 

Some people do not like plan review. I think it  has something to do with dealing with architects just kidding 


Not being a plan reviewer on the building side, one problem you might encounter is if iris a one person plan review

You need to know about all the codes electrical plumbing mechanical etc

There are third party private companies that do plan review might look for those also


----------



## mark handler (Jun 3, 2016)

mp25 said:


> Has anyone here changed fields like I am planning on doing? What are your thoughts on it? .



Yes
After thrity-five years As an Architect, I am now a Building Official.
I will send you a private email if you PM me.


----------



## conarb (Jun 3, 2016)

mp25 said:
			
		

> So currently i am an architect and have been working in the field for about 10 years. I enjoy what i am do and am a much more technical than creative person.



I hate to see you do that, may I ask why you became an architect if you are not creative?

The world needs creative architects, they say architecture is the greatest art, looking at ancient civilizations I'd say that's true, with some all we have from them is their architecture.  I'm a retired builder and am neither an architect nor a building official, over the years I've had several architects threaten to change careers because of disenchantment with clients, in all cases I've encouraged them to stay the course, in fact just this afternoon I stopped by and visited with one of my architects because I told him that I miss him and his creativity, he's 83 and still working 6 days a week, he's unhappy with his current clients because they are cheap but he's staying the course. 

It appears to me that going from architecture, the most creative profession in the world, to grunt work for no other reason than a paycheck, or worse, benefits, is depressing to say the least.  As we discuss this the world is mourning the untimely loss of Zaha Hadid, probably this generation's most creative architect, we need more like her and far fewer civil servants producing nothing and destroying freedom.


----------



## conarb (Jun 3, 2016)

Automatically posted 4 times.


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

I produce a lot of paperwork, we have not gone paperless


----------



## conarb (Jun 3, 2016)

cda said:


> I produce a lot of paperwork, we have not gone paperless


Tree huggers going to get you, no code in the world applied to them, not even the Tiger code.


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2016)

conarb said:


> It appears to me that going from architecture, the most creative profession in the world, to grunt work for no other reason than a paycheck, or worse, benefits, is depressing to say the least.



Grunt work?


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2016)

ICE said:


> Grunt work?


 

I grunt every so often when I wake up and have to go in on payday!


----------



## mp25 (Jun 4, 2016)

i still haven't found the PM button.... can anyone help!??

Its not just about getting a paycheck, its about having a job closer to home, about having more time for myself, and... hopefully a less stressful work environment.


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2016)

mp25 said:


> i still haven't found the PM button.... can anyone help!??
> 
> Its not just about getting a paycheck, its about having a job closer to home, about having more time for myself, and... hopefully a less stressful work environment.




Not sure if you have to be  a sawhorse, will find out

It is now called "conversation"

Anyway click on your round circle at the top 

Than go to contact details 

Click accept conversations 

Than go to the bottom and hit save 

Than conversate away


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2016)

Sawhorse::


http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/account/upgrades


Jar might post the benefits , I cannot find them


----------



## conarb (Jun 4, 2016)

mp25 said:


> i still haven't found the PM button.... can anyone help!??
> 
> Its not just about getting a paycheck, its about having a job closer to home, about having more time for myself, and... hopefully a less stressful work environment.



Yeah but you give up the freedom of working for yourself to the slavery of working for the government.


----------



## cda (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok not finding the """""""benefits of being a sawhorse''''    link?????


----------



## mark handler (Jun 5, 2016)

cda said:


> Ok not finding the """""""benefits of being a sawhorse''''    link?????


Which link?
PM? Click on Avatar. Click on "Start a conversation".


----------



## mark handler (Jun 5, 2016)

mp25 said:


> i still haven't found the PM button.... can anyone help!??
> 
> Its not just about getting a paycheck, its about having a job closer to home, about having more time for myself, and... hopefully a less stressful work environment.


PM? Click on Avatar. Click on "Start a conversation".


----------



## cda (Jun 5, 2016)

cda said:


> Ok not finding the """""""benefits of being a sawhorse''''    link?????





mark handler said:


> Which link?
> PM? Click on Avatar. Click on "Start a conversation".




The benefit chart jar had on the previous site

Showing the extras you get by being a sawhorse


----------



## tmurray (Jun 6, 2016)

conarb said:


> Yeah but you give up the freedom of working for yourself to the slavery of working for the government.



Oh, I still work for myself on the side. Being an inspector just means that I can be much more picky about who my clients are because I'm not relying on them to eat.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 7, 2016)

Be extremely careful to separate the conflict of interest provisions of being a public servant to your "private" side line job...

This may mean:

unable to work within your state - depends upon code enforcement rules and regs for your state.
Potential conflict foul called when you take CEU classes for the benefit of one or the other professions when your job description requirement/ description does not require you to take courses in that field ---- especially if govt. monies are spent for you to take a class...........
just a few instances that I have ran across in my career where in private practice it happens all the time but in public servant jobs you are held accountable at a higher standard.


----------



## mp25 (Jun 8, 2016)

like tmurray i was planning on doing projects on the side in addition to the full time job... already do that right now anyways


----------

